# 2 ton vs 3 ton heat pump



## charlesmd (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a ranch style house with a 200sf addition. The addition was added before we moved in. The original system I think is a 2 ton with heat pump. We are all electric as this is a rural area. For the last two years, we havent been getting enough cool air in the summer. I had an Arco heat pump installed three years ago that replaced a carrier that was 20 years old.The furnace is original(Carrier 20 years old). Im considering going with a 3 ton system when we replace the furnace. Bad move? Worth it?
Whats involved in doing this? I have no knowledge of HVAC systems.
Ive got three dogs Ive got to keep cool in the summer.... Any info would be appriciated.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

pay a HVAC contractor to perform a heat load calculation to determine the properly sized unit. You may be able to replace windows, caulk and add insulation to achieve the proper temp, all though there are so many variables its hard to say w/o looking at the home.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

How about heat? does the home stay reasonably comfortable during the winter? You may be better served by zoning your home. You say the air handler is electric, odds are, there isn't any part that cannot be replaced. So, if the a/c is 2 years, the indoor coil is 2 years, you possibly could keep the air handler until infinity. We don't know exactly whats going on, so it is best to get a few local opinions. But, zoning is an option worth considering. 

Generally, 200sf will not increase the heat load by a ton. But, if everything is working as it should and you still are not satisfied. Then something needs to be done. There are several websites that have sizing work-sheets that you might find useful.


----------



## beecoolinc (Apr 29, 2009)

*more info*

Whats the total square ft of the house? with the addition. what is your location? what do you set the thermostat on in the summer? does the unit run all the time in the summer? :whistling


----------



## gene2 (Apr 27, 2009)

20 year old fan coils won't work properly with newer condensers. In this case there are 3 technological "generations" involved. Sometimes, you can retrofit to the previous generation with a negligible loss in performance. It is best to match according to the manufacturer's specs because of this. There is a lot more to it than just wanting to sell a new fan coil. I wish it weren't so due to some of the fan coil installations I encounter.

Get a Manual J load calculation performed, the ductwork evaluated for proper sizing. You can't just simply stick a 3 ton on duct designed for 2 ton. 
Any other way results in higher utility costs and poor performance.


----------



## charlesmd (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks fellas. Im going to have the system evaluated next week before it gets toooo hot.


----------

